# 04 LS1 cam help



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

ok now i have been reading up on cams for these things... i have much to learn as these motors are so much different then 4cyl. i am used to lol.... but hey i am trying hahaha

so here is what my problem is... 

i want to slip a cam in this bad boy, i love the lopy sounds i ahve heard BUT do i have to do alot of other work to get that kinda cam in.... like shave the pistons, upgrade injectors, possibly the pump, and do you recamend new valve springs

ultimately i would like to get the most agressive cam while avoiding doing all that as much as possible....


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

If you do a cam, at the very least your gonna need upgraded : 

valve springs
hardened pushrods

And a tune.


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks man, those are the answers i was looking for...

now for my next question...

what cam can i get that i will only have to do the things u listed above... looking for the most agresive cam...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

call Ed Curtis at Flowtech Inductions and he'll set you up with a custom grind to fit your goals. just don't tell him you're main goal is a lumpy idle. he's a real car guy and a cam for bling drives him nuts . a complete kit, which is well worth it, will have cam, springs, push rods, locks and titanium retainers. you'll want the Ti retainers. they are lighter weight and let you rev it up faster without valve float. youll also need a tune when you get done as it runs like crap after a cam change. i have his Street Sweeper HT (228/232 .612/.600 111 lsa) and it is a beast from 2,500 to 6,500 rpm. the right launch on the right day and i'll have a 12.1-12.2


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

look at a low 230 cam
and go a UDP while your at it


----------

